# Easton FMJ or Bloodline?



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

That FMJ sure is a nice arrow. And being a bit heavier should give great penetration. And they are very accurate.


----------



## bow hunter13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too. I been waiting for a thread about these arrows. I like the blood lines personally at my that's wat they recommend if someone ask they don't push anyone in one direction, but they have always had good things to say about them. The FMJ will have more Kinect energy cuz it's a heavy arrow, which leads to better penetration. I personally like 8.7 grains per inch with my set up but every one is different.. Depends on how heavy I went ur arrow to be. From 8.7 to 11.3 goin to be a big difference. Which ever tunes best out of ur bow is which I would go with. If u want speed then the lighter arrow, but if u want something that has knock down power the fmj goin to be ur best best..


----------



## bow hunter13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought about goin to the fmj for penetration but the blood lines is goin to be my next arrow. My buddy shoots them he loves them...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BIG DEAL is how far do you shoot??? but id take a regular Axis over either anyday... more durable than the FMJ and camo shafts are like 10gpi range.....


----------



## Vmabuck (Jan 12, 2014)

I have never shot over 8. something GPI so I wold hate to buy a dozen FMJ and have them not shoot well out of my bow. I think I am moving in the Bloodline direction for sure. You can get a dozen unfletched with inserts for $80. That is hard to beat...


----------



## Vmabuck (Jan 12, 2014)

I just looked up the Axis. Not bad and right in that middle ground at 9.5 GPI. Dang, now I must consider this...


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

My daughter shoot Bloodline 480 with 50gn brass insert. Tack Driver with a high FOC. Elite Spirit 28dl 52# and arrows are cut 27.25


----------



## Jhabs (Oct 7, 2014)

I shoot both. Started with the axis and loved them. Tried the fmj and loved them as well. The fmj are more durable but heavy. 29" draw with a 60lb bow and they come out at 270 ish. That's plenty fast for me and I notice a difference in quietness as well. Hope this helps. Either way both are amazing arrows.


----------



## gusty (Nov 9, 2015)

i like the bloodline myself but the fmj and axis are all great arrows. cant go wrong with either one. at the end of the day, a good shot will kill a deer, and a bad shot wont. doesnt matter what arrow you are using. and i shot a 340 arrow (victory) and a 480 (bloodline) out of my bow last night 60 lb 27" draw and they shot the exactly the same. the victorys were $20 a box. im atarting to think why spend $100s on arrows..... im not getting different results.....


----------



## mmowen01 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hoyt Alphamax 32 72# 30" draw
Easton FMJ 340 11.3 GPI 30" arrow


----------



## mmowen01 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hoyt Alphamax 32 72# 30" draw
Easton Bloodline 330 8.7 GPI 30" arrow


----------



## mmowen01 (Sep 4, 2006)

When using these calculators you can see that the kinetic energy with both arrows is very similar. By running a bunch of numbers through these calculators I have found that by increasing arrow weight incrementally by 5 grains from 350 to 500. The FPS of the arrow will slowly decrease from the IBO speed. But the kinetic energy will make a bell curve slowly increasing as arrow speed decreases but after the peek the kinetic energy slowly goes back down. The highest and lowest kinetic energy values were less than 3 foot pounds different. This peek and valley gets tighter as IBO speed decreases and gets wider when IBO speed increases. But still minute compared to the change in FPS.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

FMJ is hard to beat for a hunting arrow. I shoot a bow at 60# and I always get two holes. I blew thru an Aoudad last week at 30 yards on a pretty good QTR to me shot. Hit behind the shoulder and came out behind the last rib on the other side and fell to the ground. And that was on a 250# animal. BH WAS ROCKET STEELHEAD. This has been the norm since I switched to them prior to an elk hunt 5 years ago. Ws shooting Axis prior to the FMJ.


----------

